# Can this JARL pipe be realy from 1929 ?



## Poss7 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi,
Im new to pipe smoking. So i got this one from a local online auction server. It was for 15$ so no big deal. 
In description about a pipe was that it is from 1929. Can this be true?
I cannt find much about a jarl pipes on the internet .
thank you


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

Not that I know much, but here are a few quick hits from a Google search. Link 1 and 2 are very similar.

Link 1

Link 2

Link 3


----------



## Poss7 (Apr 18, 2012)

Yea, that what i found. But its not much info there. I wasnt able to find years ofmanufacturing JARL pipes, not even who created them. ; I dont know how the seller got the exact year.


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

To the best of my knowledge, Jarl pipes weren't made until the 1960s and were popular into the 1980s.

Russ


----------



## blackadam (Jun 28, 2011)

Whenever it is from, it has something nice about it.


----------

